# 1968 Chevelle Yenko Clone(HELP PLEASE!)



## garrettee (Sep 27, 2011)

I've been searching different model car forums and this one seems to be the best. 20 years ago I put together many models. Some were plastic and some diecast. The ranged from 1:25 to 1:18 scale. Now I want to do my first custom project, 1968 Chevrolet Chevelle Yenko Clone. My friend has built the real thing, a true body-off restoration spending upwards of 40 grand. The motor is a 400 small block, but the car has all of the badges of the 427 bb that came out in the Yenko cars. So I am looking for the Yenko decals and badges to make a 68 Chevelle Yenko clone. I can find the car but I am having a heck of a time finding spare model car parts, anywhere. So, can anyone help me find a site or person who could possibly have these parts for sale? For those who don't know, they also made a Yenko Nova, and I'm pretty sure that the badges and stripes off of one of them would work also. Please if anyone has these spare parts lying around or knows where to point me to purchase these items let me know. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Try the model car forum.


----------



## garrettee (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry, I didn't realize I was in the wrong forum.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Mags...*

Check out some of the strictly model car magazines, i know there are at least two still in circulation. Fred Cady Decals used to make some really great accessory and custom sheets, not sure if anyone picked up where Fred left off or not. Wild Bill's Hobby Shop in Irving, Tx. has a large stock of these decals and may be able to help you find what you are looking for. Good Luck!

Cliff


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hyperscale has a car forum too.


----------

